# Profibus Leitungsverlegung und Erdung von Profibus bzw. Datenleitungsschirmen



## mkRE (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen.

Im Rahmen einer Profibus Fehlersuche sind mir einige interessante Fragen durch den Kopf gegangen die ich mir nicht direkt beantworten konnte und somit Hoffe ich das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

1. Warum sollten am besten bei Profibus Leitungen komplett vom Anfang bis zum Ende die Schirmungen mit der Erde oder Masse verbunden werden?Warum steht das überall in den Beschreibungen den wenn ich so nachdenke dann sollten doch Datenleitungen einseitig geerdet werden weil so Einwirkungen von elektrischen Feldern abgeleitet werden. Anderseits wiederum wenn ich den Schirm von Datenleitungen beidseitig Erde, dann schütze ich doch das Kabel vor Magnetischen Feldern. Was ist nun in solchen Fällen richtig? Wie entscheide ich wann und wo ich eigentlich wie die Schirmung erden soll?

2. Was ist generell der Unterschied bei elektrischen Feld und Magnetischen Feld Einwirkungen auf Leitungen? 

3.Wenn doch ein Elektrisches Feld auf einem beidseitig geerdeten Schirm trifft dann fließt doch der Strom so oder so ab, warum kann der Strom dann trotzdem Signale auf Datenleitungen verfälschen? 
Es wäre doch der selbe Effekt wie wenn ein "Wechselndes"Magnetisches Feld auf eine Datenleitung mit Beidseitig geerdetem Schirm trifft, dort wird doch auch eine Spannung induziert und der Strom fließt ja auch hier ab in beide Richtungen.
Oder stören die Felder nicht das Signal auf der Leitung sondern nur an den jeweiligen enden der Leitungen z.B. am Stecker oder einem Gerät?

4. Entstehung von Erdschleifen wie erkenne ich eigentlich das sich mein Profibus Kabel in einer Erdschleife zusammen mit Erdungsstangen und Grundwasser befindet? Ich habe das im Internet gelesen das sowas vorkommen kann und das man im Prinzip nichts dagegen machen kann außer Leitungen anders verlegen und ggf. ein Erdausgleichskabel parallel verlegen. 
Kann sowas nur bei weit auseinander Liegenden Schaltschränken oder einer weiter entfernten Stahlkonstruktion entstehen? Also wenn ich im Schaltschrank eine Master Station habe und auf einer Stahlkonstruktion mehrere Busteilnehmer?Ist der Gedanken weg so richtig?

5. Habt ihr schon mal Erfahrungen gehabt mit dem Anschluß eines Kondensators und eines parallelen Widerstandes am ende einer Profibus aber auch anderen Datenleitungen?


Würd mmich sehr über einige Antworten freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fabpicard (10 Juni 2016)

Ich verweise mal auf die Deutsche Gesellschaft für EMV-Technologie e.V.
http://www.demvt.de/publish/viewfull.cfm?objectID=ba9a79ef_e081_515d_743bd049d75d4b30

Dort der Text und u.a. der Link auf die THW-Schulungsunterlagen geben dir viele Antworten 

Kleiner Tip meinerseits:
"elektrische Feld Einwirkung" -> Kapazitive Einkopplung
"magnetische Feld Einwirkung" -> Induktive Einkopplung

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

zu 2. hier Infos zu elektrischen und magnetischen Feldern.


https://www.lernhelfer.de/schuelerlexikon/physik-abitur/artikel/physikalische-felder-im-vergleich

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/1011031.htm

In der Praxis geht es in erster Linie um elektromagnetische 
Felder (durch Stromfluss erzeugtes magnetisches Feld),
daher wird er Schirm in der Regel beidseitig und flächig 
aufgelegt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2016)

Hier noch ein Artikel von mir zum Thema:
http://www.etz.de/files/etz_ausgabe...__sse_als_st__rungsursache_f__r_netzwerke.pdf


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juni 2016)

Siehe auch die Profibus-Aufbaurichtlinien 8.011 und 8.021 (oder die ältere 2.111)
http://www.profibus.com/nc/download/installation-guide/downloads/profibus-installation-guideline/display/ 
http://www.profibus.com/download/installation-guide/ 

Harald


----------



## mkRE (12 Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten und Links.



Fabpicard schrieb:


> Dort der Text und u.a. der Link auf die THW-Schulungsunterlagen geben dir viele Antworten



danke für deine Antwort. Der Link ist ganz gut und auch der Verweis auf die THW PDF http://www.thw-gifhorn.de/files/Erdungen.im.THW.-.f.pdf
Jedoch steht da noch der Satz  : Erdungen an Leitungsschirmen immer nur einseitig vornehmen, den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, im Bezug auf die Profibus Kabel Schirmung. aus der Praxis heraus sind Profibus Kabel komplett durchgeschirmt und
über die Stecker von hinten bis vorne geerdet. 

Ich schaue mir noch die weiteren Unterlagen an und melde mich noch.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Fabpicard (13 Juni 2016)

Ähm ja, du hast aber schon mitbekommen, das es THW-Schulungsunterlagen sind? 
Mein Verweis auf das Ding, wahr mehr so im Sinne von: Hat man von E-Technik Ahnung, erklärt einem das Teil sehr viel von der Grundmaterie 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## mkRE (14 Juni 2016)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Ähm ja, du hast aber schon mitbekommen, das es THW-Schulungsunterlagen sind?
> Mein Verweis auf das Ding, wahr mehr so im Sinne von: Hat man von E-Technik Ahnung, erklärt einem das Teil sehr viel von der Grundmaterie
> 
> MfG Fabsi



Hallo Fabpicard ja habs schon mitbekommen und mich auch etwas gefragt warum der THW sich mit solchen Themen befasst obwohl es gut beschrieben ist.
Jedoch ist die Aussage des THW das der Schirm einseitig geerdet werden "muss" als Warnhinweis etwas übertrieben, besonders nachdem ich alle anderen Links gelesen habe, die genau das gegenteil nennen.

Ja Ja E-Technik ist ein tolles und weitläufiges Thema, wenn wir alle jede Grundlage im Kopf hätten, würde ein solches Forum keinen Sinn machen .

Aber die beiden Tipps von dir haben mir auch weitergeholfen Kapazitive Einkopplung und Induktive Einkopplung.

Der link ist auch gut zu dem Thema wenn es noch interessiert: http://www2.wi.fh-flensburg.de/wi/riggert/netzwerke/Kabelhandbuch-Daetwyler/kapitel/kapitel9_2.htm

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (14 Juni 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Artikel von mir zum Thema:
> http://www.etz.de/files/etz_ausgabe...__sse_als_st__rungsursache_f__r_netzwerke.pdf



Hallo Gerhard,

toller Beitrag!!!!


----------

